# Mexico City and other cities



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was hoping someone might be able to lend some insight into the following:

If I'm in Mexico as a tourist (that is I have an income coming in other than working in Mexico) can I rent a place in Mexico City or any other city for that matter?

Also,would Mexico city be my first choice for a person who's looking for a city with good public transportation, expats, an an arts community?

I'm a writer/filmmaker who's mostly just looking for a nice place to live and do my writing. I'm into the arts first and foremost and would hope to find either a place that's conducive to that or a place that's not hostile to it.

Finally, is there a way that I would NOT have to leave every six months in order to return? The immigration office in Mexico City could only offer that option for me which makes me wonder if that might not cause a wrinkle in renting or anything else that it might cause a wrinkle it, if it causes any kind of wrinkle at all.

Any answer to these would be very welcome.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

To "live" in Mexico, establish residence, and particularly for a period in excess of 180-days ... the government will want you to apply for a visa in a category other than "tourist" (the various immigration classifications have changed names recently). To obtain such a visa you will probably have to apply from your home country and meet certain income requirements. But if you just want to stay less than 180-days you will be able to find an apartment ... with some effort. Typically, in Mexico City, when someone rents an apartment there is a minimum one year lease and you need a guarantor/co-signer. There are exceptions, but finding them takes some effort. And, yes, the public transportation system in Mexico city is excellent and, relative to public transit costs in the USA and/or Canada, it's inexpensive. The Mexico City metropolitan/extended area probably comprises approx. 20 million people. 8.5 million of whom live in the city. Relative to that overall population, the expat community is small. You will see many foreigners moving about the center of the city, the Zona Rosa, Polanco, etc., however. There are some expat-centric community organizations one can affiliate with/join.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, that's a huge help. I read that in other countries you can take a class in that country's language and get a student visa that way. Is that a possibility for Mexico City?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

claudio444 said:


> Thanks, that's a huge help. I read that in other countries you can take a class in that country's language and get a student visa that way. Is that a possibility for Mexico City?


It would have to be a institution that gives graded performance such as a university. Not to worry, many universities have language courses in Spanish. Mostly for foreign students in Mexico for a semester or so. My neighbor is taking French and got a student visa.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

claudio444 said:


> Thanks, that's a huge help. I read that in other countries you can take a class in that country's language and get a student visa that way. Is that a possibility for Mexico City?


I don´t know the exact requirements to get a student visa, but if you're thinking of coming to Mexico City, the UNAM has an excellent program for foreign students: Centro de Enseñanza de Lenguas Extranjeras.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a great lead! Thanks! I think I may have to broaden my search outside Mexico City.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

claudio444 said:


> Thanks, that's a huge help. I read that in other countries you can take a class in that country's language and get a student visa that way. Is that a possibility for Mexico City?


I'm left with the impression that what you're looking for is a way ... to circumvent the laws or rules of immigration for Mexico. And, if my "sense" is accurate, all I can say is that I always encourage people to comply with the specific and implied intent of the law.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

Longford said:


> I'm left with the impression that what you're looking for is a way ... to circumvent the laws or rules of immigration for Mexico. And, if my "sense" is accurate, all I can say is that I always encourage people to comply with the specific and implied intent of the law.


If you're suggesting that I have an ulterior motive for wanting to stay in Mexico it's only that I am 40 year old writer who has grown tired of America. My motive is to find a place, write and immerse myself in a culture I've come to become very fond of over the years. It sounded very nice to take classes and I also like the idea of volunteering as ways to immerse myself in the culture. At present I'm not sure what I plan on doing. I've also been in touch with various film enthusiasts in Mexico and being a film lover, and a low budget filmmaker, I would love to be in the country Bunuel called home for an important part of his career. 

If by the spirit of the law you mean Mexico's attempts to keep the 'wrong sort' out, I understand what you mean and I can see how my questions might give that impression but I I'm not involved in any sort of wrong behavior. I'm just an artist who needs the kind of change Mexico might be able to provide. A place to do my work, meet new people and join the world. 

I think Mexico is a nice opportunity to make my life better. The very letter of the law isn't working in my favor, but I've spoken with the immigration office in Mexico City and he understood exactly what I was hoping to find in Mexico and was encouraging. I think I'd actually make a nice addition.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

claudio444 said:


> If you're suggesting that I have an ulterior motive for wanting to stay in Mexico it's only that I am 40 year old writer who has grown tired of America. My motive is to find a place, write and immerse myself in a culture I've come to become very fond of over the years. It sounded very nice to take classes and I also like the idea of volunteering as ways to immerse myself in the culture. At present I'm not sure what I plan on doing. I've also been in touch with various film enthusiasts in Mexico and being a film lover, and a low budget filmmaker, I would love to be in the country Bunuel called home for an important part of his career.
> 
> If by the spirit of the law you mean Mexico's attempts to keep the 'wrong sort' out, I understand what you mean and I can see how my questions might give that impression but I I'm not involved in any sort of wrong behavior. I'm just an artist who needs the kind of change Mexico might be able to provide. A place to do my work, meet new people and join the world.
> 
> I think Mexico is a nice opportunity to make my life better. The very letter of the law isn't working in my favor, but I've spoken with the immigration office in Mexico City and he understood exactly what I was hoping to find in Mexico and was encouraging. I think I'd actually make a nice addition.


I think you would too! I hope you can figure out a way to make it happen, legally, of course. I believe there is an immigration category for artists - maybe you should pursue that possibility. I would suggest consulting an immigration lawyer once you are here.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I think you would too! I hope you can figure out a way to make it happen, legally, of course. I believe there is an immigration category for artists - maybe you should pursue that possibility. I would suggest consulting an immigration lawyer once you are here.


Thanks for all your suggestions and your encouragement. I'll be sure to look into that.  Cheers!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

claudio444 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions and your encouragement. I'll be sure to look into that.  Cheers!


Let us know how things work out for you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

claudio444 said:


> That's a great lead! Thanks! I think I may have to broaden my search outside Mexico City.


I'd look at San Miguel as it is very focused on the arts and has a writer's conference and international film festival as well. I'd certainly start on an FMM/tourist visa for 180 days to check out options. San Miguel also has a few university extensions as well as art institutes.
For those of you that think expensive, we helped do some looking last week where focus was less than $400US/mo including utilities. We saw any number of options. Person picked what I would call an expanded studio apartment with a large bathroom and adequate kitchen. It also had a separate entry room with perfect lighting for a painter and a private terrace. It is in a great area, just two blocks from a major park, Parque Juarez, and the cost was less than $300US/mo including all utilities(wireless internet) except phone. Everyone says prefers long term but no lease and only 1 mo deposit.


----------



## claudio444 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, that's terrific. Thank you so much!


----------

